# John Matthew Jared Snr



## Jaredfamily (Nov 7, 2020)

Hi, 
My great-grandfather was a 'Master' from 1887 till his retirement. I have found a record of him being the Master of the Bellasco in 1915 I think. I can't find much information either about his other Ships or more info on the Bellasco. his name was John Matthew Jared, B: 1860 his son had the same name but I don't think he joined the Merchant Navy. George Joseph and Albert Victor were two his sons that did. If anyone has any information it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello,
His Masters & Mates Certificate of Competency [08470] is available on Ancestry which shows his ships from his initial apprenticeship up until 1887 when he gains his Master's certificate. He served as Master of BELLASCO in 1915 and previously in 1914. 
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Jaredfamily (Nov 7, 2020)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hello,
> His Masters & Mates Certificate of Competency [08470] is available on Ancestry which shows his ships from his initial apprenticeship up until 1887 when he gains his Master's certificate. He served as Master of BELLASCO in 1915 and previously in 1914.
> Regards
> Hugh


Thank you, I had found the Certificates but didn't realise there were more do***ents attached, I would have missed them. That's very helpful, thanks. How could I research his later career? Would there be records in other archives do you think? I've only really had access to ancestry so far.
Jessica


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

His medal card is here, downloadable free of charge: 





Medal Card of Jared, John Matthew Place of Birth: Liverpool Date of Birth: ... | The National Archives


The official archive of the UK government. Our vision is to lead and transform information management, guarantee the survival of today's information for tomorrow and bring history to life for everyone.




discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk





Dave W


----------



## Jaredfamily (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks, that's great.

Jessica


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Jaredfamily said:


> I can't find much information either about his other Ships or more info on the Bellasco.


BELLASCO official number 105992 built In 1896 By D & W Henderson & Co, Glasgow. 
1916 renamed SAN BERNARDO. On the 10th August 1916 when 17 miles Se from Longstone, she was captured by German submarine UB-19 sunk by bombs when on route from Tyssedal for South Shields in ballast. Owned At Time Of Loss By Palmerston SS Co (edye & Co, Managers). Read more at wrecksite:  https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?145030

I also have him on a voyage May to August 1911 as master of BELLASCO.

With regard to your question about his later career, it is not so easy. All WW1 MN personal records have not survivied so the only way to trace his ships would be by the use of crew agreements, beginning with a known ship's name preferably near the end of his service. You can use a known ship's agreement to backtrack his service as the agreement usually names his previous ship. I don't see any further records from 1918 onwards that could mean he didn't serve or it can mean the actual record cards do not survive which is often the case too.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, Can confirm he was master of BELLASCO from 23/11/1914 untill 18/07/1915
See her Crew Agreement here. https://1915crewlists.rmg.co.uk/do***ent/186603
Two ways to go to look for his other ships.
He should have entries in Lloyds's Captains Register which will record all of the vessel he served on as Master or Mate. LCR are lodged with London Metropolitain Archive. They have an excellent reaserch service.
Other way is to back track via Logbooks and Crew Agreements. The Crew Agreement 23/11/1914 gives his previous ship
as BELLASCO official number 105992. Her crew agreements for the year 1914 are stored at TNA Kew Official Nos: 105664, 105668, 105669, 105670, 105671, 105672, 105674, 105675, 105676,... | The National Archives
You would need to visit Kew to examine. Should tell you his previous ship .Most other Crew Agreements pre 1914 are stored at MHA Newfoundland. Crew lists and logbooks
It's longwinded but can be done. However I would take the LCR course first.
This site is usful for finding ships by name and Official Number. Crew List Index Project 
Most Maritime Archives are searchable by the use of vessels O/N
regards 
Roger
PS TNA is closed to vistors untill further notice. Covid 19


----------



## Jaredfamily (Nov 7, 2020)

Hugh MacLean said:


> BELLASCO official number 105992 built In 1896 By D & W Henderson & Co, Glasgow.
> 1916 renamed SAN BERNARDO. On the 10th August 1916 when 17 miles Se from Longstone, she was captured by German submarine UB-19 sunk by bombs when on route from Tyssedal for South Shields in ballast. Owned At Time Of Loss By Palmerston SS Co (edye & Co, Managers). Read more at wrecksite:  https://wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?145030
> 
> I also have him on a voyage May to August 1911 as master of BELLASCO.
> ...


This is all great information, thanks. He may have retired in 1818 but that would have been at 58. There is a family story that Lloyds of London asked him to come out of retirement to captain a new ship but we don't know if that's a bit of a myth. He died in 1929. 
Thank you for all your research.

Jessica
Jessica


----------



## Jaredfamily (Nov 7, 2020)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello, Can confirm he was master of BELLASCO from 23/11/1914 untill 18/07/1915
> See her Crew Agreement here. https://1915crewlists.rmg.co.uk/do***ent/186603
> Two ways to go to look for his other ships.
> He should have entries in Lloyds's Captains Register which will record all of the vessel he served on as Master or Mate. LCR are lodged with London Metropolitain Archive. They have an excellent reaserch service.
> ...


Thank you, that gives me a lot of starting points. It's great to see the original crew list there. I appreciate your research, many thanks,
Jessica


----------



## Jaredfamily (Nov 7, 2020)

wightspirit said:


> His medal card is here, downloadable free of charge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you
Jessica


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

I think this may be the ship "BELLASCO " not my photo gleaned from the net but hope its the one ???


----------



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

Captain Jared arrived at Rotterdam from Newport News in July 1921 as master of the s.s. BOURNE with a cargo of 7617 tons of gas coal. Should be this vessel: https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?132121. Acquired by David Steamship Co. in January 1921 and chartered to KNSM then. Sold to KNSM on 22nd October 1921 and renamed BENNEKOM in November 1921.

In November 1913 he arrived at Rotterdam from Savannah with the BELLASCO.

Source: Dutch newspapers. Clippings would be available.


----------



## Jaredfamily (Nov 7, 2020)

backsplice said:


> I think this may be the ship "BELLASCO " not my photo gleaned from the net but hope its the one ???
> View attachment 683372





backsplice said:


> I think this may be the ship "BELLASCO " not my photo gleaned from the net but hope its the one ???
> View attachment 683372


Thank you, it's good to see a picture. Thanks for finding that.
Jessica


----------



## Jaredfamily (Nov 7, 2020)

Gijsha said:


> Captain Jared arrived at Rotterdam from Newport News in July 1921 as master of the s.s. BOURNE with a cargo of 7617 tons of gas coal. Should be this vessel: https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?132121. Acquired by David Steamship Co. in January 1921 and chartered to KNSM then. Sold to KNSM on 22nd October 1921 and renamed BENNEKOM in November 1921.
> 
> In November 1913 he arrived at Rotterdam from Savannah with the BELLASCO.
> 
> Source: Dutch newspapers. Clippings would be available.


Great, thanks Gijsha, that's really helpful, it fills in some gaps. That link is good too.

Thanks,
Jessica


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

An informative post from Gijsha. The 1921 Crew Agreements of BOURNE O/N 143064 available from here


Crew List Index Search Results


I have my doubts of the photograph posted by backsplice.
I believe this picture is of the 1922 built BELLASCO. O/N 146433 There is the same for sale on Ebay








c4944 - UK Cargo Ship - Bellasco, in dock - built 1922 - photograph | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for c4944 - UK Cargo Ship - Bellasco, in dock - built 1922 - photograph at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk




OK not the most trustworthy source's of Maritime History. 
There is a photograph of the 1922 ship at Liverpool Maritime Museum








Photograph of Bellasco, J Bell and Co


Copyright unknown (no stamp)




www.liverpoolmuseums.org.uk




Scroll down for image requests. My bet is it is the same photo. As always I could be wrong.

regards
Roger


----------



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

Might this Bellasco photo be of interest? Starboard view of steamship BELLASCO at anchor | Mystic Seaport


----------



## Jaredfamily (Nov 7, 2020)

Roger Griffiths said:


> An informative post from Gijsha. The 1921 Crew Agreements of BOURNE O/N 143064 available from here
> 
> 
> Crew List Index Search Results
> ...


Thank you, that's helpful. I'm hoping to get to Liverpool after all this chaos. 
Jessica


----------



## Jaredfamily (Nov 7, 2020)

Gijsha said:


> Might this Bellasco photo be of interest? Starboard view of steamship BELLASCO at anchor | Mystic Seaport


Great thanks,
Jess


----------

